# headset with good MIC noise cancellation



## remixedcat (Jul 31, 2012)

I would like to have a headset with good noise cancellation.... one that won't pick up the background sounds like the AC or people typing...

I have a logitech one but it's really bad and I have to turn the AC off and not have anyone typing in the BG to record my videos and that is a pain....

please recommend me a good one under 70 bucks....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2012)

Slightly more than your budget and doesn't have "noise cancellation" per say but no one can hear my noisy server or dehumidifier on them:
RAZER Carcharias 3.5mm Connector Circumaural Profe...


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 1, 2012)

can you make a video of you playing a game and doing a let's play and talking a lot for me to sample please. 

BTW I want everyone that responds to try to provide an audio sample of them talking and doing a let's play with AC or fan or whatever running in the background for this test to be effective. Please also encourage others in the rooms or location to type and do stuff in the BG for this to be even more effective. 

This is more for my hubby which he makes minecraft let's plays and he would like to have a good headset for this and not have to relocate to another room of the house that doesn't have AC and cook.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2012)

This was recorded with that headset.  You can hear some background fuzz--likely the server.








Excuse the excessive use of the word "note."


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 1, 2012)

LOL nice game selection....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2012)

Best. Game. Ever.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't you accomplish something like this with just a decent mic and your Audigy sound card?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 1, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Can't you accomplish something like this with just a decent mic and your Audigy sound card?



Yeah, better off looking at soundcards rather than headphones. Most noise-cancelling Headphones use batteries or USB to power the noise-cancellation circuit.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 1, 2012)

I mean the microphone... *cancelling the background nois*e....so *others* can't hear the AC running when my hubby records to make minecraft videos.  

I do not mean cancelling on the headphone part.... I care about *mic noise filtering.... *


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 1, 2012)

oh.

I think you still need similar tech for that. Again, this is best done using another mic, and that mic would provide the cancellation ability, like how headphones do it.

I'm playing with the ASUS ThunderFX headphone amp which does have this function, but aparantly a lot of the background noise here in my house isn't picked up by the mic from my XBOX360 headset.

Other than that, I got no ideas for ya.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 1, 2012)

aww man.... well thanks anyways


----------

